# Polywogs?



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

When i was growing up those little cats you catch in the small darkwater creeks were always called polywogs....What do you call them.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Dinner:clap


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

Polywogs=tadpoles=baby frogs


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *HaterAide (7/21/2009)*Polywogs=tadpoles=baby frogs


and on to adult (table fare) frogs.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Pollywogs or mudcats is what we called them. I don't remember if butter cats was the same thing or not.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Geronimo (7/21/2009)*Pollywogs or mudcats is what we called them. I don't remember if butter cats was the same thing or not.


Thats about the only other names I've heard....I think i heard someone call them turd wrasslers one time... LOL.


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't forget bullheads. They're a small catfish that don't get more than about 10-12" long. They're great bait for flatheads. The bullheads got pretty much wiped out of the Altamaha river in Georgia.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

brown bullheads or butter cats


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

polywogs, mud cat, butter cat (fer the real yellowish 1's)...I use to catch them the size of tad poles and raise them in my aquarium...Now I put them in my plastic pond at the front of the house....I think I got 1 thats about 8-10 inches...might have a couple more smaller 1's. They are real purty when raised healthy in a tank. :letsdrink


----------



## Auburngus (Jan 25, 2010)

Polywogs areusually Yellow bullheads, _Ameiurus natalis. _They are excellent table fair and excellent bait for trotlines, if you are after Flatheads.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Polywogs, polywogs? you wanna see a polywog or bullhead as i call them, there are severl kinds.. The brown bullhead, yellow bullhead, spotted bull head, and black bullhead, here is one i got a while back,he wasalmost 22inches and 5lbs.. a monster for bullhead standerds!!


----------

